# 79 Dodge Half Ton



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok guys so I got a 79 Dodge D150 2wd with a 318 its a old truck thats for sure and has its quirks but for the most part its solid good running truck. The body is strait other then bed either needs new side skins or just replaced. Money is kind of limited right now so I know that progress is going to be slow and Im ok with that I love the truck and want to do a custom build/resto so I have a start for a build list going, you all should tell me what you think and any advice you guys have is more then welcome

Full Air Ride(independent corner control, dual 480 compressors, 9 gallon tank)
22's (265/35/22 tire front, 305/40/22 tire rear not sure on a exact rim)
Air Bag It makes a set of tubular control arms but not sure 
Black Leather Interior(With bucket seats maybe out of a civic or racing)
Full Kicker System
Suicide Doors
Other body mods(caddy tails, roll pan, shave handles and rain gutters ect...)
Cadillac CTS Red and Silver Two Tone(Red on top)
Swap the 318 out for a 360 or possibly a 440

There are other things that will come with time and as it progresses this is my daily driver and funds are limited and come as they can I will keep you guys updated I will get some new pics posted asap but tell me what you guys think and if anyone has this style of dodge or know of any please inform me thanks.


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

Got a pic of the truck its not much now but I look at what it can be not what it is


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

That would be pretty sweet

I'd stay away from air bag it.com shit it's cheap crap.You'll get what you pay for and end up replacing it down the road.

Cant remember how the front of those trucks are but i'm guessing it has coil springs.Should be a bag/cup combo.The rear is gonna be more difficult if you wanna lay it out of those big rollers.But i'd for sure look into a 3 or 4 link.

Also for air.Electric compressors are great but if you wanna move some serious air.I'd look into a EDC aka Engine Driven Compressor.Now Dodge made a compressor called the RV2 and they put out serious air,btw there Air conditioner compressors


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah it has coils in the front and for the rear I was looking at some of the 4 link or maybe on of the watts link kits from suicide doors and do you guys think that I would be better off ordering my bags from them to or what are some other companys I can look at. I am wanting to do some old school touches to the build here and there like maybe a chain wheel and a floor mount shifter possibly make the seats swivle and stuff like that but please keep the advice coming


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the ramchargers. In fact since I totaled my Civic I've been trying to talk a guy down in price on his 76 stepside. I even talked my ex in to getting hers when replacing her old 720. It's a 76 club cab with the extended bed with a 383 slapped in it with Hedman headers, Comp cam and other goodies. Woman that had it thought it was a 318. Haha... I opened the engine bay, looked at my ex and told her she's buying it then ***** the lady down to $500.

My suggestion on mods to seriously reconsider: Caddi tail lights, over used and often look like shit. This is not the body style to pull them off, imo
Suicide doors, again, completely wrong for the body style imo

If you're going to do a roll pan in the rear, you need to ditch the front bumper.

There's been some luck with using the airbagit Dakota drop spindles. You will need to change a few things to make them work on the fullsize though. 

Another issue with these trucks is anything over a few inches and your pitman arm becomes a problem as well as almost all the steering linkage.


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

I seen one of these trucks body dropped but I cant find it now it had a roll pan with modded front bumper supports that sucked the bumper up closer to the truck and it looked good, and as far as the caddys I wasnt sure for sure on them but it was either them or shaving the tails and doing some LED bars and I was wondering how would I move this to the post your ride thing it looks like it should be in there more then anything


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79D150_@Aug 16 2010, 04:56 PM~18325577
> *Yeah it has coils in the front and for the rear I was looking at some of the 4 link or maybe on of the watts link kits from suicide doors and do you guys think that I would be better off ordering my bags from them to or what are some other companys I can look at.  I am wanting to do some old school touches to the build here and there like maybe a chain wheel and a floor mount shifter possibly make the seats swivle and stuff like that but please keep the advice coming
> *


Everybody always suggest the forum sponsor AAC to buy stuff from & the next few things I get I'm ordering from them even though I've never had a problem with AVS, Suicide Doors or CCE. BTW suicide doors look good on anything. Even Knight Rider (Kit) should have had suicide doors.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

If you can find the August 2004 issue of Street Trucks there's a 83 D-100 but it has some real nice mods to it & the tail lights are a cool option.


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

There is no body mod that looks good on every car. Yukon with suicide doors looks like shit. Late 90's Camaro vert with suicide doors was even worse.


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah its to each there own when it comes to any kind of mod done. Kinda like the bags vs. droz. The doors are not a for sure thing yet anyway just a idea. I did order the chain wheel tho should be in, in a couple of days. I have the stock seats out of my ZX2 that im going to cut down and throw in there since I put sparcos in that. Thinking bout building some kind of box to put between the seats for subs now to so yeah thats where Im standing on that so far.


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok guys look what was on the porch when I got off work tonight going to have to wait till payday to get the kit to put it on but hey like I said baby steps tell me what you think 10.75" with a 5.5" dish


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

Would anyone by chance have any pics of and bagged trucks or anything like that


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

A few pictures I saved. I've got more I'd need to find and host, but these were all together.


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the stance of the one in the middle rear could be a little lower but its still sick I love the body style of these trucks and they are different from what everyone else is doing to thanks a lot starion(by the way love starions first car was a 86 flat body non intercooled but still a cool little car wish I could find another one somewhere)


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

I've had four Starions. All wide bodies. I'd like to get a flatsider sometime. I miss them but they aren't cheap once something breaks. 

A couple more Dodge pics.




























The last two are "sweptline" pickups. They're the body style prior to yours. I posted the Dude pic since it showed the tail lights. I thing that would be a great tail light to use instead of a Cadi, and it would keep most people guessing.


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

my old one. sfbd. 5 link custom a arms and 22s. edc 8 valves 12 gal tank


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Aug 19 2010, 06:03 PM~18356126
> *my old one. sfbd. 5 link custom a arms and 22s. edc 8 valves 12 gal tank
> 
> 
> ...


I like this one where did you get you a-arms done at and what did you do with you steering linkage because I crawled under her today and I see how it could get fussy with more then a couple inch drop Im looking for a bed for mine because mine is to the point of no return the guy I bought mine from used this truck on his ranch and it is beat all to hell but none of the local yards have a 72-79 all the 80-92 or whatever it was will this bed work or no and yeah I got my starion for $500 bucks out of a junk yard guy couldnt get it to run or anything but all that was wrong was the ground came off the crossmember but things started needing replaced with age on the car and being in high school at the time I just couldnt afford it so I sold it to some guy that had like 5 of them one of witch had the 4G63T swap with a T56 thing was crazy fast


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

it all layed out. small notch in the frame


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mazdawg78_@Aug 20 2010, 11:26 AM~18362500
> *it all layed out. small notch in the frame
> *


ok do you know if the newer style bed will work on my frame I understand that I may have to make some mounts and that stuff but not too worried about that kind of stuff


----------



## mazdawg78 (Oct 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 79D150_@Aug 21 2010, 01:52 AM~18367689
> *ok do you know if the newer style bed will work on my frame I understand that I may have to make some mounts and that stuff but not too worried about that kind of stuff
> 
> *


set it on there and try.


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

So i cant get the truck to start i dont think its gettin spark havent really had time to work on it either but im thinking about getting a new transmission for my zx2 and driving that around and doin a frame off on the dodge


----------



## 79D150 (Aug 14, 2010)

What I need to fix the truck

I went down to the shop and they guy said my points were burnt in the truck he said that this would be the cheaper route to go with it what do you guys think on this


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Your truck should already have an electronic ignition. 72 or 73 was the first year Mopar went to the electronic ignition and it was used on all the engines. Can you take a picture of your distributor?


----------

